# New cast of House



## THX-1138 (Nov 25, 2011)

What do you guys think? I really don't like this "Dr. Park" so far, but this may be just because she hasn't had a chance to develop. Dr. Adams is okay... neither of them measure up to Thirteen, who appears to be slowly leaving the show. I don't like Cuddy's abrupt disappearance, and I don't like Foreman replacing her. All in all, I think the show is dying. It was great 2 seasons ago.


----------

